# HR24 DECA Help!



## wildbill129

The DirecTV guys are here installing Deca. I have an HR24 that will not connect to the network. I know they do not need a DECA adapter on the HR24. Is there a configuration change that must be done to go from the old wired ethernet network to the DECA network?

All my other receivers see each other on the DECA cloud. The HR24 will not see the other receivers. 

They are at a loss....any ideas??

My setup: HR20-700, HR21-100, H24, HR24-500 the HR20/21 are on DECA adapters, the H24 and HR24 are not....


----------



## Davenlr

Rerun satellite setup, and let the box reboot.


----------



## wildbill129

did that


----------



## RunnerFL

Are they all using DHCP or have you set Static IP's? Check to make sure your subnet mask is the same on all.


----------



## Davenlr

That usually works. Might try switching the box from SWM3 to SWM5 (or vice versa). i.e. pick the wrong dish, then go back to the correct dish. After the reboot, go to network and restore defaults.

If that doesnt work, I have no clue


----------



## wildbill129

RunnerFL said:


> Are they all using DHCP or have you set Static IP's? Check to make sure your subnet mask is the same on all.


We just changed all the subnet masks to the same. It keeps giving an error that the ethernet cable is unplugged, which it shouldn't need....


----------



## Davenlr

Try having the Installer rehit the box with an authorization, or do it yourself from the DirecTv website.


----------



## samrs

.....and shouldn't be pluged in.


----------



## wildbill129

samrs said:


> .....and shouldn't be pluged in.


correct.....


----------



## wildbill129

Davenlr said:


> Try having the Installer rehit the box with an authorization, or do it yourself from the DirecTv website.


will give it a shot


----------



## veryoldschool

Has this receiver [24] had the software updated?


----------



## mrsdrgn

I have the same problem Installed HR24 with DECA and my HR24 did not network with the other receivers. My other receivers HR20-700 and H23-600 could not connect to the internet. Here is what I did and it worked. You have to network your receivers. Unplug the ethernet cable from your HR24 and reset it. This will create a coax network connection. But my problem is that I can't connect to the internet


----------



## wildbill129

mrsdrgn said:


> I have the same problem Installed HR24 with DECA and my HR24 did not network with the other receivers. My other receivers HR20-700 and H23-600 could not connect to the internet. Here is what I did and it worked. You have to network your receivers. Unplug the ethernet cable from your HR24 and reset it. This will create a coax network connection. But my problem is that I can't connect to the internet


The ethernet cable was unplugged and we have reset it twice. all the other receivers see each other, just not the HR24....


----------



## wildbill129

veryoldschool said:


> Has this receiver [24] had the software updated?


Yep....although that was done with my ethernet cable still in....could that be the culprit?


----------



## Davenlr

You need to get the box to forget ethernet. I would try redownloading the software, but before you do that, restore network defaults, and unplug the unit for about 10 minutes. When you plug it in, redownload the software.


----------



## veryoldschool

wildbill129 said:


> Yep....although that was done with my ethernet cable still in....could that be the culprit?


Shouldn't,
Now these didn't like not being on a router with DHCP and setting the network to auto.
I haven't reviewed all of your posts, but do you have a DECA + PI to bridge to your router?


----------



## veryoldschool

Davenlr said:


> You need to get the box to forget ethernet. I would try redownloading the software, but before you do that, restore network defaults, and unplug the unit for about 10 minutes. When you plug it in, redownload the software.


I got to throw a flag out here. Redownloading shouldn't do anything.


----------



## Davenlr

He has tried resetting everything else though. This is the third time today someone has been unable to get the Hx24 to forget its connected via ethernet. Two of the three were resolved by rerunning satellite setup, one by rerunning network setup. This box really acts differently. Hard to give advice when there are so many different factors affecting the same thing.


----------



## veryoldschool

Davenlr said:


> He has tried resetting everything else though. This is the third time today someone has been unable to get the Hx24 to forget its connected via ethernet. Two of the three were resolved by rerunning satellite setup, one by rerunning network setup. This box really acts differently. Hard to give advice when there are so many different factors affecting the same thing.


!rolling
"All we need to do is"...

Get these to wake up after their long nap. :lol:


----------



## wildbill129

We tried forcing a software download, didn't help. Now we are doing the "Reset Everything"

I only had the HR24 for a few days, so I am not losing much....have to redo all my series links though...


----------



## David Ortiz

Is there only one MAC address on the Hx24s? I wonder if the DHCP server isn't responding to the request from the DECA enabled H24 because it's the same MAC address as the ethernet port.

Perhaps unplugging the H24 and the router, then booting the router and finally plugging the H24 back in will help.


----------



## veryoldschool

David Ortiz said:


> Is there only one MAC address on the Hx24s? I wonder if the DHCP server isn't responding to the request from the DECA enabled H24 because it's the same MAC address as the ethernet port.
> 
> Perhaps unplugging the H24 and the router, then booting the router and finally plugging the H24 back in will help.


I don't see any DECA bridging to router and I do see many receivers all trying to decide what IP to use.


----------



## veryoldschool

Got a switch and a free couple of ethernet cables?


----------



## David Ortiz

veryoldschool said:


> I don't see any DECA bridging to router and I do see many receivers all trying to decide what IP to use.





wildbill129 said:


> I have two 10/100 switches on my network, plus a router. I have multiple devices connected to both of them. MRV works great.


It looks like the HR24 was previously connected to a router, and probably via DHCP. What we don't know is if the router is still connected.


----------



## veryoldschool

David Ortiz said:


> It looks like the HR24 was previously connected to a router, and probably via DHCP. What we don't know is if the router is still connected.


!Bingo!


----------



## wildbill129

David Ortiz said:


> It looks like the HR24 was previously connected to a router, and probably via DHCP. What we don't know is if the router is still connected.


Ok...yes my router is still connected, through the DECA adapter. (Not at the HR24) The other three receivers are connecting to each other and the internet....

The guys just left without fixing it. They don't have an HR24 on the truck, so they won't be back until next Friday......


----------



## wildbill129

Can anyone tell me what the STB Services Port and Audio Port should read on an HR24 with DECA?


----------



## veryoldschool

wildbill129 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the STB Services Port and Audio Port should read on an HR24 with DECA?


they don't mean anything.

What are your current network settings?


----------



## ReachTwo

Your HR-24 might be defective. I had an install with 2 HR-24s that kept on losing MRV connectivity with each other randomly. After 5 technical support calls and 3 technician visits to my house to diagnose the potential problem (they could not find out the cause of the problem), both boxes were replaced and MRV has been working well since then. I believe that one of the boxes might have had a defective DECA causing the problem. My advice will be to insist on DirecTV replacing the box.


----------



## wildbill129

ReachTwo said:


> Your HR-24 might be defective. I had an install with 2 HR-24s that kept on losing MRV connectivity with each other randomly. After 5 technical support calls and 3 technician visits to my house to diagnose the potential problem (they could not find out the cause of the problem), both boxes were replaced and MRV has been working well since then. I believe that one of the boxes might have had a defective DECA causing the problem. My advice will be to insist on DirecTV replacing the box.


They didn't have an HR24 with them, they said they will bring a new one out next week and try again....


----------



## wildbill129

veryoldschool said:


> they don't mean anything.
> 
> What are your current network settings?


Currently they are:

IP Address 169.254.5.65
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway and DNS are blank

I have tried changing the subnet mask, default gateway and DNS to match the other receivers, and making the IP address one above the others, still nothing....


----------



## -Draino-

wildbill129 said:


> Currently they are:
> 
> IP Address 169.254.5.65
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway and DNS are blank
> 
> I have tried changing the subnet mask, default gateway and DNS to match the other receivers, and making the IP address one above the others, still nothing....


I see a problem there. A 169.x.x.x is a sign of APIPA (No Internet) Gateway & DNS should have the address of the router, at least if you are using a static IP addressing scheme.

Even using DHCP a 169.x.x.x is not a good sign. It still means you are not getting a IP address assigned to your device.

Nice thing about Routers is that you can usually use both, static & DHCP at the same time. You could always try using a static IP address. Just find out your routers IP address and subnet mask and pick an IP address that is not being used.

EX:
IP 192.168.2.xx
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.2.1
DNS: 192.168.2.1


----------



## wildbill129

-Draino- said:


> I see a problem there. A 169.x.x.x is a sign of APIPA (No Internet) Gateway & DNS should have the address of the router, at least if you are using a static IP addressing scheme.
> 
> Even using DHCP a 169.x.x.x is not a good sign. It still means you are not getting a IP address assigned to your device.
> 
> Nice thing about Routers is that you can usually use both, static & DHCP at the same time. You could always try using a static IP address. Just find out your routers IP address and subnet mask and pick an IP address that is not being used.
> 
> EX:
> IP 192.168.2.xx
> Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
> Gateway 192.168.2.1
> DNS: 192.168.2.1


Yah, I tried that, as soon as I assign the HR24 to the same subnet, gateway, and DNS as the other receivers, and assign an unused IP address within a couple of numbers of the existing receivers I get an error saying, "ethernet cable unplugged." Which of course, it is. For some reason the thing won't see the DECA cloud....I've reset it, redone satellite setup, unplugged it for 20 minutes, no luck....


----------



## Davenlr

Have you done a RESET EVERYTHING?


----------



## sigma1914

Davenlr said:


> Have you done a RESET EVERYTHING?


+1...including the router, modem, DECA, DECA PI?


----------



## David Ortiz

But have you reset (power cycled) your router? Then try a restore defaults in the network section of system setup on the HR24.


----------



## wildbill129

David Ortiz said:


> But have you reset (power cycled) your router? Then try a restore defaults in the network section of system setup on the HR24.


Yes, several times. Power cycled router, Deca/Internet adapter, the HR24, the SWiM power inserters, the other Deca adapters....etc. still no luck...


----------



## veryoldschool

wildbill129 said:


> Yes, several times. Power cycled router, Deca/Internet adapter, the HR24, the SWiM power inserters, the other Deca adapters....etc. still no luck...


It sort of looks like it's time to go whole hog, wipe the puppy clean, and go into the setup menu and do the "reset everything" option.


----------



## wildbill129

veryoldschool said:


> It sort of looks like it's time to go whole hog, wipe the puppy clean, and go into the setup menu and do the "reset everything" option.


Did that too, formatted the drive, downloaded new software, still no go. The built in Deca must be bad.....a new HR24 is all I can think of....


----------



## RAD

Well, since the whole idea of getting connected home is so it's supported, and it's still under warrenty I'd recommend just calling DirecTV for a service call to fix whatever the problem is.


----------



## wildbill129

RAD said:


> Well, since the whole idea of getting connected home is so it's supported, and it's still under warrenty I'd recommend just calling DirecTV for a service call to fix whatever the problem is.


Read above...the DirecTV service techs were here for five hours trying to fix it and gave up.....they will be back next week with a new HR24 to try....I'm going to call and see if I can get one drop shipped quicker....


----------



## mikeny

You don't have MAC filtering enabled by any chance? Just checking.


----------



## ReachTwo

wildbill129 said:


> They didn't have an HR24 with them, they said they will bring a new one out next week and try again....


I am convinced that your HR-24 is defective.. Probably something that can not be fixed by rebooting, restarting, etc. Most likely a built-in DECA hardware issue. Sometimes, brand new items do not work the way they are suppose to.


----------



## The Merg

wildbill129 said:


> Read above...the DirecTV service techs were here for five hours trying to fix it and gave up.....they will be back next week with a new HR24 to try....I'm going to call and see if I can get one drop shipped quicker....


If the tech said he would return with a new HR24, I would go that route. There is no word yet on how DirecTV will work the replacement of an HR24 as the current policy is to just replace with a like style receiver HR2x for HR2x. By waiting for the tech, you are guaranteeing that you will get an HR24.

- Merg


----------



## djrobx

You could try moving the HR24 to a location where one of the other DECAs are working. That way you could rule out any problems with the DECA signal getting to that location.


----------



## smiddy

Before I had an adapter on my HR24-500 I use the ethernet too. The only way to switch from ethernet back to coax was to remove power form the STB for several minutes, then restart it with the coax only connect (removing the ethernet before applying power; audio video connections can be made). Once I did that it came to coax. Out of curiosity, what does your wiring map look like for RF and the DECA?


----------



## Drucifer

I would disconnect all the other receivers and just work on setting up the HR24. Then add one receiver at a time.


----------



## wildbill129

smiddy said:


> Before I had an adapter on my HR24-500 I use the ethernet too. The only way to switch from ethernet back to coax was to remove power form the STB for several minutes, then restart it with the coax only connect (removing the ethernet before applying power; audio video connections can be made). Once I did that it came to coax. Out of curiosity, what does your wiring map look like for RF and the DECA?


I unplugged the box for 20 minutes, restarted with the coax connected, nothing. It just won't see DECA. My wiring map is:

SWiM SL-5 to SWiM 8 port splitter (all green labeled)
one output to HR24 with PI
one output to HR21-100 with DECA Adapter
one output to HR20-700 with DECA Adapter
one output to H24 no adapter.
one output to Deca/Internet adapter connected to my router

The H24, HR20, and HR21 all talk to each other and are connected to the internet. The HR24 is the only problem child.....


----------



## wildbill129

The Merg said:


> If the tech said he would return with a new HR24, I would go that route. There is no word yet on how DirecTV will work the replacement of an HR24 as the current policy is to just replace with a like style receiver HR2x for HR2x. By waiting for the tech, you are guaranteeing that you will get an HR24.
> 
> - Merg


Merg...that is what I am going to do. These were really good installers, I was the 10 DECA install they have done, and the first with an HR24 and the first that was a "Beta" tester before.

BTW, they told me their policy is (they are DirecTV employees not contract) that all HR20, HR21, HR23 are even in their mind when it comes to replacement of defective equipment. The HR24 is different. Their policy is only to switch the HR24 with an HR24. Maybe something with their office, but it was nice to hear.


----------



## wildbill129

ReachTwo said:


> I am convinced that your HR-24 is defective.. Probably something that can not be fixed by rebooting, restarting, etc. Most likely a built-in DECA hardware issue. Sometimes, brand new items do not work the way they are suppose to.


Me too, at this point I have given up. At least the receiver works and I can watch TV, I'll have to live without MRV for a week...well six days....

Thanks for the help everyone.....I will post results next Friday when they return......


----------



## wildbill129

You guys won't believe this. I let it go for the last 8 hours or so, had some friends over and watched the UFC fight...GO RASHAD!!! I digress.....

Came back here , checked the updates from you guys, and decided to do everything again. Re-did satellite setup, again, rebooted, again, and now it's working!!!! I don't get it, why now and not six hours ago? I'll hold off on cancelling the tech's return visit on Friday until I make sure it works for a few days...maybe I just needed violence and alcohol to clear my head...!


----------



## matt

Glad it is working now


----------



## RobertE

wildbill129 said:


> You guys won't believe this. I let it go for the last 8 hours or so, had some friends over and watched the UFC fight...GO RASHAD!!! I digress.....
> 
> Came back here , checked the updates from you guys, and decided to do everything again. Re-did satellite setup, again, rebooted, again, and now it's working!!!! I don't get it, why now and not six hours ago? I'll hold off on cancelling the tech's return visit on Friday until I make sure it works for a few days...maybe I just needed violence and alcohol to clear my head...!


If I had to take a guess, probably the DHCP IP lease "expired", the HR24 went looking for a renewal and found that it was connected via coax vs cat5.


----------



## glanzone

I was having same problem. Remove the DECA unit and still use the SWIM cable from SWIM to box, bypass the DECA and it works now. Hope this helps


----------

